# Chicago Meeting on 4/15/2007



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

This is open to all that want to come. It will be a time to network with others around us. Its a fun time and can serve to help your business by learning tricks from others in the field.

Here is the information

The new meeting will be at Dave and Busters in Addison on Sunday April 15th at 6PM

Now, this last time we had a hard time figuring out who was at the resturaunt for plowsite. So what we will do is meet at the front lobby first. I think there is a giant bear there so I will be standing there. I will wear my Orange or "Rust" colored fleece again.

www.daveandbusters.com is where you can get the exact location info.

Dont be shy either, everyone is easy to get along with.

See you all there!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Well ? are we doing this or not? Anyone up for a Bon Fire  :yow!:


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

id be game, Im from Wisconsin, not a far drive if ya'll would have me!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Im in for it. Mowing season is starting right then but ill be there!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

This was the last plowsite Bonfire


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Grass, whyd you move?????? Did we scare you off the island?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

*Marc Please have your dad sign this . . . . . .*

Please complete both top and bottom of form

Marc has the opportunity to participate in a Plowsite.com activity away from his home premises. If you approve the following arrangement, please sign at the bottom of this section.

*NATURE OF ACTIVITY:* Building of necessary business connections with other area small businesses. This is crucial part in the survival of any company

*DESTINATION:* Dave and Busters in Addison

*DATE*__4/15/07___ *TIME OF DEPARTURE*___7pm_____

*TRIP SUPERVISIOR:* BNC SERVICES of Lisle Illinois

*MEANS OF TRANSPORTATION:* (please check one)

A.	My child will drive him self. ______________
B.	I will arrange a third party transportation of my child. ______________
C.	Matt will ride his bike (please see attached additional ______________
permission slip for proper helmet use) 
D. Plowsite.com members will transport Matt at an alarming speed	______________

I understand the nature of the Plowsite.com activity in which my son/daughter will be participating and that he/she is expected to abide by all Plowsite.com regulations during the course of the activity.

I understand that, pursuant to education Code 44808, Plowsite.com is NOT liable or responsible for the conduct or safety of my son/daughter only while he/she is or should be under the immediate and direct supervision of an employee of the district.

I hereby give my permission for him/her to participate in the above-described activity.

I further agree that, in the event of an accident, illness, or over consumption of Budweiser or any other circumstance requiring medical treatment, such treatment may be procured for my son/daughter without financial obligation to Plowsite.com

*Date: __________________ Signature of Parent/Guardian *

__________________________________
*IMPORTANT MEDICAL INFORMATION THE SUPERVISOR SHOULD KNOW: _____________ __________________________________________________________________________________
EMERGENCY TELEPHONE NUMBERS: _______________________________________________
THIS FORM SHOULD BE KEPT BY THE CHAPERONE DURING THE ACTIVITY
(Please complete the form below)*

Date:___________ Signature of ___________________________________________________
Father and/or Mother, or Guardian
Blood Type____________________________________________________________
Allergies to Drugs or Foods _______________________________________________
Favorite Beer _______________________________________________________
Date of last Tetanus Toxoid Booster ________________________________________
Credit Card #s with expiration date(s) _________________________________________

*PLEASE COMPLETE BOTH TOP AND BOTTOM OF FORM*

.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lol, If this was strickly for me, you messed up my name 3 times  Im going to try and convince him that you guys arent going kid nap me forever, that they will give me back after a while of me asking for food every 5 minutes. This meeting is a bit closer so there might be hope.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

So whats the deal ? is this going to happen or not ? Really nobody has said anything


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I do not think I will be able to make it now.

A really good friend of mine was just told he has 2 months to live due to the cancer that has spread through his whole body. I will most likely be with him.

Sorry guys, Ill be at the next one.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Anybody want to get something together for this fall?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Where can i sign up ? ? ? ?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hmm, lets see how my parents feel about me attending this meet.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Mark13;398199 said:


> Hmm, lets see how my parents feel about me attending this meet.


Stop it, your coming. You need to lock it up!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Should we pick up where we left off? 

Meet at Dave and Busters in Addison in sept or october?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Lets go tonight, im bored. Ill see if that cute hostess is there  ha ha


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Grassbusters;398234 said:


> Lets go tonight, im bored. Ill see if that cute hostess is there  ha ha


Ha, that was funny!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

stroker79;398363 said:


> Ha, that was funny!


Sorry  I married Ha Ha Ha xysport


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Really , , Lets go. Stop with all this planing bull crap and lets all go out


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I was thinking something along the same lines as the M&G down here in Pekin. It was a good opportunity to get together and talk shop, or general ********.


----------

